# We have BABIES!!!



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

As of this morning, I am a grandmother again. The twins were born a month early but they appear to be doing OK. One weighs 4.1 lbs and the other 4.10 lbs. Looks like I'll be making a roadtrip to Tennessee in November!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

WooHoo! Congratulations! I love grandbabies. Hope you get to make the trip. Glad the twins are doing well, hope the mom is also.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Congratulations! More little darlings to help you decorate.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

LOL Evil Queen you are...oh my....Pattie, that's AWESOME!!!!

If Joyce and I were younger I would want more babies...never thought it would be this cool.

And rethink Coldwater MI....we're going to work some things out here in the next few years with darksyde acres haunt and one we'll be doing as well...think it over some more.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats Trishanne!

LOL, Evil Queen, that's the first thing that popped into my mind too.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

EvilQueen....you are such a smarta**....lol. They live in Tennessee so those are 4 less little hands to "HELP". 

Jeff, hubby has decided that Coldwater Michigan is out of the question. Besides, then we'd be in competition with a pro haunt and we'd look really pathetic!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

ahhh, what pro haunt in coldwater??


trishaanne said:


> EvilQueen....you are such a smarta**....lol. They live in Tennessee so those are 4 less little hands to "HELP".
> 
> Jeff, hubby has decided that Coldwater Michigan is out of the question. Besides, then we'd be in competition with a pro haunt and we'd look really pathetic!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Congrats Trish! Glad everything went ok with the delivery. Have you started planning how you can use twins (hope they're identical) in your haunt? I have a pair of id twins boys that started working in my haunt when they were 8, lol. Seriously, I'm glad it's all good news.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! 
When those Little Ones get bigger, you kiss them, snuggle them and give them Tons of Love for my Family and I.
Oh, and Spoil them Silly too, while you are at it.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow! that is wonderful news Patti and Ken congratulations! Hugs and kisses all around. We will have to have a cake at our next make and take for this.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

congrats! I'm so happy for you and youre family


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That's wonderful. Congratulations Trish!


----------



## Spooky Chick (Mar 11, 2010)

Wow! Congrats to you both Patti. You & ken must be sooo proud! New little "gremlins" to celebrate Halloween! YEAH!!!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

awwww!!! congrats! What are their names?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

The poor little things didn't have names until about an hour ago..lol.

They are Preston Jacob Salem and Parker ______ Salem. Not the names my son wanted but we told him that there was no way he'd have a say in it..lol.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

lol do the men ever get a say congrates


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Congratulations.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Congratulations! Have fun with your new grandkids!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

That's great news Pattie!!!! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

trishaanne said:


> The poor little things didn't have names until about an hour ago..lol.
> 
> They are Preston Jacob Salem and Parker ______ Salem. Not the names my son wanted but we told him that there was no way he'd have a say in it..lol.


Hmmm Parker James Salem? Then you'd have a pair of PJS.:googly:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

trishaanne said:


> The poor little things didn't have names until about an hour ago..lol.


So "Thing1" and "Thing2" didn't suit them? Don't worry....it will in time. Twins are fun  (haunti is an expert)


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

It looks like Parker's middle name may be Joseph...my son's name is Joseph. They were supposed to let me know but now my son is in the hospital with either a bladder infection, urinary tract infection, kidney stones, something along those lines. It just never ends!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

A huge congratulations Trishaanne....Years of enjoyment are yours for the taking...


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Congratulations Pattie and Kenny!! Those 2 little angels couldn't have better grandparents. I agree with Joe - we should never pass up an opportunity for cake at the Make and Take - especially if we can have TWIN cakes.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

They took a little turn in the wrong direction. Just praying everything is OK and that the fevers break. Apparently preemies are not supposed to get fevers and when they do it's a reason to be concerned.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Sending positive thoughts Trish.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks EQ


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Yikes Pattie....sending you warm hugs and kisses and happy thoughts!
I'm sure everything will be ok!!!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Out thoughts and prays are with you and your family Patti. Please let know if there is anything we can do


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone. They just discovered heart murmers today...it's always something!


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

Patty.... I just found this thread, First of all congradulation! Sencondly my thoughts and prayers are with you and you family. I will be pulling some positive energy for them!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Just got word that the little ones are doing better...thank goodness. Still feeding them through the tube, but at least they are holding it down now. They'll be 2 weeks old tomorrow.

On ANOTHER note, my daughter just came to pick up my granddaughter, as always. She went in the bathroom to change my granddaughter into what I thought was going to be her pajamas, since she got here late. Katelyn comes out of the bathroom wearing a shirt that says, "I'm a big sister!" Yup, we have ANOTHER grandkid on the way, due sometime in June. 

These kids are breeding like RABBITS!!! I'm going to have to Christmas shop all year long! LOL...who am I kidding...I do that anyway!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

LOL...glad things are looking better...and Wooo WHHHHOOOO!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Glad to hear they are doing better.

Another one?! Your kids do know how babies are made right?


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Wonderful news Patti!


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

Better you than me. congratulations.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Must be something in the water, huh!

Congrats on all of your new babies.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

congrats on the new little ones, I am glad they are doing better! 
and also congrats on the new little one on the way!


----------

